# small wrist opinions on 40mm vs. 44mm pams



## islandlife (Jan 13, 2010)

Just wondering what other guys out there think about the 40mm Pams vs the 44mm? I have 114 and have been thinking about trading for something 40mm. Anyone have both?


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

I only have a 40mm Panera Luminor ..........the 44mm version was too big for my taste/sense of proportion....my wrist...6'75"....the case length, for me, is most important...the 44mm version has a 50mm case length....my 40mm has a 48mm case length, works for me better & it still looks big!


----------



## Norster74 (Jun 26, 2009)

+1

Tried a 44mm and a 40mm Luminor. Plumped for 40mm and it sits just perfectly on my 7" wrist.


----------



## Trel (Nov 21, 2009)

I think either works well. The 40mm size is much closer to the "standard" size for a wristwatch, so it goes pretty well on everyone's wrist. The 44mm's however, and even the 45mm's and 47mm's are suitable for smaller wrists. Unlike most 'big' watches, Panerais were designed to be big, not just scaled-up versions of smaller designs. 

I have a 6 1/4" wrist, my wife's wrist is even smaller, and the 44mm Luminor case suits both of us just fine. Finding straps for wrists that small is the hard part. ;-)


----------



## cheztk (Dec 4, 2009)

I also have a small wrist, went for the 111 and am now looking for the 42mm radiomir (pam 141). still getting used to the 44cm version....


----------



## Janne (Apr 16, 2007)

My wife wears a 40mm PAM as a daily beater. She has female, thin wrists.
Looks good, wears well!

40mm will def. fit you!


----------



## Wisconsin Proud (Jun 22, 2007)

It just depends what you are comfortable with. The Luminors are a bit thicker so I went with the 40mm. The Radiomirs are thinner so I went with the 45mm. Of the two, the 40mm fits me better.


----------



## 2manywatchez (Mar 3, 2009)

In my limited experience with PAMs -- in full disclosure I have yet to purchase one -- I prefer the 40mm size for my wrist. I have a funny (or perhaps not so) story, tho, to share about them.

The first time I ever went into an AD to discuss PAMs, I viewed a few of the "standard" 44mm and 45mm items and thought they looked big on my wrist. I then said, "Doesn't Panerai have a 40mm case? I'd like to see one of those." He looked at me a little oddly and, after a pause, said: "You mean the _lady's watch_? We don't have any in right now."

Not sure how high that guy's sales are, but his comment didn't exactly seem like the right response to a potential new customer. Moments after I picked my manhood up off the floor, I thanked him and exited.

I've since been able to view the 40mm's a few times and think they are both beautiful and more appropriately sized for my wrist. I'd love a 40mm PAM someday, but that comment sticks with me to this day!


----------



## Rsquad911 (Feb 27, 2007)

I have a 6.25" wrist and I love the way my 112G looks and feels.

So much more presence.


----------



## propofol (Feb 17, 2007)

I love my 40 mm Luminor (241). It is perfectly proportioned to my 7" wrist, while I felt that the 44 mm just did not look right. I also own a 45 mm Radiomir (288) and it also lays extremely well on my wrist. It does not "wear" as big as a 44 mm Luminor.


----------



## fuelie95 (Nov 14, 2006)

I've got a small wrist too, 6.5", and wear and enjoy my 194 (47mm) on a daily basis. I started with a Yachtmaster and thought the PAM's were too big and bulky. Once I bought an 88 (44mm) I was hooked and since have purchased; 194, 127, 232, 249, 26. It's what feels comfortable and what you enjoy...:-!


----------



## WatchFan56 (Jul 2, 2008)

I too thought 44s were too big for me when I first tried it on, but now I am used to the size and feel my 40 (of another brand) is now too small...

Go for a 44 and don't look back


----------



## Wisconsin Proud (Jun 22, 2007)

Wow! The 47mm looks huge onyour wrist.


----------



## petergunny (Sep 16, 2008)

actually panny is an eyecatching watch for me, so 40mm and 44mm won't matter. IMHO better got the 44mm, its much nicer. :-!


----------



## islandlife (Jan 13, 2010)

Thanks for all the input, I'm pretty sure i'm going to trade a pam 050(plus cash) for my 114. The 114 never seemed to be too too big but I have a 39mm speedmaster that I feel wears smaller that it really is and I wish it was a bit larger. I just wanted to make sure the 40mm pams don't wear a too much smaller than the 44's.


----------



## ds514 (Dec 28, 2009)

My experience is that PAMs seem bigger than their measurements would suggest. I have a 44mm PAM; I have two other PVDs that are 44mm and 48mm, but appear smaller on the wrist, perhaps because of the dark colour and my dark complexion. I also have two other 42mm watches with brushed and silver bezels which appear much smaller than the PAM (more than you would expect for just two mm). 

Obviously, the crown guards on the Luminors play a significant part of this impression.


----------



## link2derek (Jul 8, 2008)

WatchFan56 said:


> I too thought 44s were too big for me when I first tried it on, but now I am used to the size and feel my 40 (of another brand) is now too small...
> 
> Go for a 44 and don't look back


+1 from my 7.25" (7.50" if I have been hitting the weights) wrists -- 44mm is *p e r f e c t !*

_*D*_


----------



## stockae92 (Feb 10, 2006)

PAM is meant to be big

i have tried on 40mm and 44mm back to back and would prefer 44mm on my 6.5" wrist


----------



## marcadrian (Feb 12, 2006)

I have a 6 in. wrist and prefer the 40mm luminors, 44mm is just too bulky. Panerais are ment to be big because they are divers watch, but unless you are using it to dive and wear over your wet suit, in which case I would opt for a big one, I would go for a 40mm for a small wrist.


----------



## underpar (Jan 26, 2009)

Almost any guy can pull off the 44mm easily. Once you wear it for a while you will feel very comfortable with it. 

It is now fashonable for women to wear 40mm. I see women wearing 40mm sports rolexes often now and the 40mm PAM is a great ladies watch. My wife is starting to want one after trying on her friends. They both weigh about 125lbs and can pull off the 40mm PAM easily.

Some guys just prefer smaller watches but if you WANT a 44mm PAM, you can wear it comfortably, I'm quite certain.


----------



## enthusiast (Jul 16, 2009)

Giant, over sized watches on a slender, famine, wrist, do look fantastic on women. Girls can pull nearly anything off and still be very fashionable. 

On a man though, different rules apply & big and bulky looks fashionable and acceptable only up to a point. I will speak only for me and my flat 6.5 inch wrist, and say that there's such a thing as too big. 44mm is approaching that territory. Don't get me wrong, I love big watches and have a preference for them...but after a certain point I equate it to wearing "clown shoes". It just doesn't fit. I can't say this definitively for Panerai because I have yet to try them on in person (damn it, they're hard to find!). But I suspect a 40mm will be better proportioned to my wrist and my build. 

My biggest concern isn't the 40/44mm width, it's how THICK the watch is. Can anyone tell me how THICK either the 244 or 40 (both 40mm) are (or their 44mm variants)? I'd like to know how high it's going to ride on my wrist...


----------



## islandlife (Jan 13, 2010)

Thats a good question, I do know my 50 (40mm)is slightly thicker than my 114(44mm) was. That might have to do with the fact that the 50 is an auto vs 114 being a manual wind display back . Here are some wrist shots of my 50 and a 44mm homage i've got(sorry I traded my 114 for the 50). The 50 almost seems to have more presence with the bracelet and thickness.


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

the 40mm Panerais are fine on a wrist 6.75" & under....they are thick & beefy...you have the big look without taking up all of the flesh on a smaller wrist......plus it's case length(lug to lug) is 48mm vs. 50mm on bigger Panerais.....IMO, a shorter case sits better on top of a smaller wrist.


----------



## MC Hammered (Jul 31, 2006)

I was afraid the 44mm would be too massive for my 6.0" wrist since the 40mm dive watches I have fit great already.

But after strapping one on the wrist I was very surprised at how well it looks and it feels great.

So don't count out the 44mm version until you try it.


----------



## kdragn (Mar 20, 2010)

I have a small wrist at 6 inches so at first I stuck with a 39mm watch. But my next watch was 42.3mm and it looks and wears great. I was convinced I couldn't wear a 44mm PAM, but after trying it on at the store, I decided it worked fine. It all depends on the watch shape, bezel width, etc. Don't be afraid to stop by the store and try it on and look in the mirror.

I had to buy shorter straps for the Omega AT and the IWC Portuguese, but the PAM 11 seems to fit fine on the smallest hole with the stock strap. Attached are pictures of the watches for your reference, hopefully you find them helpful.

Omega Aqua Terra 39mm










IWC Portuguese auto 42.3mm










And finally, the PAM 111 at 44mm


----------



## Lchow1 (Sep 21, 2008)

To each their own. For my, 6.6 inch wrist, I will use a bigger watch for sporty/active wear (44 mm Kobold SMG-1). But when I want to go casual or formal, I prefer a watch size that's more in proportion to my wrist, hence my pam 48 ownership. While I've found myself getting used to seeing a large watch on my wrist, when I see pictures of the watch on myself or larger watches on other people, it just looks comical, imho. I've come to really appreciate smaller size watches and see them as more classy than oversized watches...like vintage cartiers or smaller nomos watches. 

In any case, if you like larger watches, as others have noted, the pam 48 still has great wrist presence. Buy what you like and what makes you comfortable. After all, no one has to live with your choice more than you do.


----------



## link2derek (Jul 8, 2008)

islandlife said:


> The 50 almost seems to have more presence with the bracelet and thickness.


I have found that bracelets tend to make any watch look a bit bigger than the same watch on a strap would look -- it's a "visual illusion" of sorts.


----------



## link2derek (Jul 8, 2008)

kdragn said:


> Omega Aqua Terra 39mm
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice watches -- and welcome to the forum!


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

Trel said:


> I think either works well. The 40mm size is much closer to the "standard" size for a wristwatch, so it goes pretty well on everyone's wrist. The 44mm's however, and even the 45mm's and 47mm's are suitable for smaller wrists. Unlike most 'big' watches, Panerais were designed to be big, not just scaled-up versions of smaller designs.
> 
> I have a 6 1/4" wrist, my wife's wrist is even smaller, and the 44mm Luminor case suits both of us just fine. Finding straps for wrists that small is the hard part. ;-)


+1

I've seen lots of women sport the 44mm PAMs - no problems there.


----------



## handwound (Feb 11, 2006)

A rule of thumb that I use: If the lugs extend farther than the edge of your wrist, it's too big for you.


----------



## kubunggo (Oct 19, 2007)

They work fine IMHO. I use my 40mm with long-sleeved shirts and suits because my 44mm tends to be to big for the cuff to slide over.


----------



## kdragn (Mar 20, 2010)

link2derek said:


> Nice watches -- and welcome to the forum!


Thanks, I like all my watches but am ending up wearing the PAM 111 quite a bit more often than I thought I would given its huge size and relative flashiness. It's also really nice that the strap changing process is so quick and easy. Messing with the spring bars on my other watches just isn't worth the time, but I switch out my PAM strap once or twice a day.


----------

